# Marriott Custom House Platinum on Ebay Now



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh, sooooo tempting..................  5 days to go.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARRIOTTS-C...90543225110?pt=Timeshares&hash=item5aee30b116


Platinum unit with one bid @ $995 as I write this.

The maintenance fee is incorrect, though. I wanted to let them know, but could not find the "contact seller" area.

The seller has a few dings on his ratings. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 10, 2013)

It's a "no reserve" auction, but wonder about Marriott's ROFR ? Hmmmm.


----------



## larryallen (Mar 10, 2013)

Search Tug for threads about that seller.  Not saying not to bid but make sure you do your homework so you know what the risks are.  I wouldn't worry about ROFR because it happens or it doesn't. However, the fact that it's a no reserve auction means nothing as they could shill the heck out of it!  All private auctions always makes me wonder why!?!?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2013)

Another EOY auction where first use year is 2014 and the seller wants the buyer to pay the 2013 MFs.

Is the MF really that far off? 2012 MFs for an every year appear to be about $1150. so an EOY for 2013 MF should be close to $600.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 10, 2013)

That 's the thing about ebay and some of these sellers, you take your chances, but some of the deals are hard to pass up.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Another EOY auction where first use year is 2014 and the seller wants the buyer to pay the 2013 MFs.
> 
> Is the MF really that far off? 2012 MFs for an every year appear to be about $1150. so an EOY for 2013 MF should be close to $600.




MFs are $1276.02


----------



## ronparise (Mar 10, 2013)

Ive purchased 3 timeshares from this group 

Matt Shell
Director of Sales & Customer Relations

has been easy to talk to and easy to work with.. The title company he works with, not so much.  In spite of that two of my deals closed smoothly. The third has been a problem, but I have no doubt it will close too


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Another EOY auction where first use year is 2014 and the seller wants the buyer to pay the 2013 MFs.
> 
> Is the MF really that far off? 2012 MFs for an every year appear to be about $1150. so an EOY for 2013 MF should be close to $600.



  I cannot see where it says that it's an EOY.  Did I miss this with my $2 bargain readers ? My real reading glasses are MIA. 

  Anyone ? Is this an annual or EOY ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I cannot see where it says that it's an EOY.



In the Item Description section:


> Usage» Biennial Even Usage


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 10, 2013)

Aha ! Just saw it under the treadmills ! Thanks !!!


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2013)

It says biennial even usage right under size 1bedroom/1 bath.


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 10, 2013)

It says biennial in the listing. Only half of the MF would be for the 2013 year. The MF in Jan 2014 is the 1st payment for that year.

♦ Size»	 1BR/1BA (sleeps 4) / Float "Platinum Season" Week #19-46
♦ Usage»	Biennial Even Usage
♦ Type»	 Deeded (Week #45, Unit #1005)
♦ Exchange»	 I.I. Premier (code: MCU) - Five Star Resort
♦ Maintenance Fee»	 $638.01 (billed every year/ taxes inlcuded)
♦ First Year of Use»	 2014


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> It says biennial in the listing. Only half of the MF would be for the 2013 year. The MF in Jan 2014 is the 1st payment for that year.
> 
> ♦ Size»	 1BR/1BA (sleeps 4) / Float "Platinum Season" Week #19-46
> ♦ Usage»	Biennial Even Usage
> ...



Actually in the next section "FEES DUE END OF AUCTION" is indicates this:


> 2013 Maintenance Fee»	 $638.01


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 10, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> It says biennial in the listing. Only half of the MF would be for the 2013 year. The MF in Jan 2014 is the 1st payment for that year.
> 
> ♦ Size»	 1BR/1BA (sleeps 4) / Float "Platinum Season" Week #19-46
> ♦ Usage»	Biennial Even Usage
> ...



  Yes, I understand what biennial means and how it is billed. I just couldn't find it with the glasses I am wearing now. I own two annual Plat Custom House units. Thanks !


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 10, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Ive purchased 3 timeshares from this group
> 
> Matt Shell
> Director of Sales & Customer Relations
> ...



Me too. 2 out of 3. They never bothered to check the deed at the county to find out that no deed exists. A very strong indicator that they never check deeds. Probably why they only bat 66%. Is the real problem the eBay listers or their in house closing company Pacific Transfer? How successful can a closing clerk be when nothing is verified prior to closing?


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 10, 2013)

The fee billed for an even EOY in 2013 is the second payment for the use year 2012. For 2014 the first payment is due january 2014 and the second is due January 2015. At least that's how it works with mine.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 11, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Another EOY auction where first use year is 2014 and the seller wants the buyer to pay the 2013 MFs.


This one is even worse than some because here the seller has presumably already paid the 2013 maintenance fee and wants reimbursement at closing.  Seller probably does not even know that the 2013 MF was for his 2012 use year.  Why not just ask for reimbursement of last month's groceries also?  It is just as relevant to what he is selling.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 11, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I just couldn't find it with the glasses I am wearing now.



Have a vision in my mind of Fred Sanford rustling through that drawer...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Have a vision in my mind of Fred Sanford rustling through that drawer...



  Worse than that............ still cannot find them. I'll have to dig between my car seats (again).


----------



## 1965 (Mar 11, 2013)

pls help me understand the attraction of a (1) Bedroom marriott platinum
custom house  every other year

I would think these are huge negatives
* one bedroom not two bedroom
* not a lock off (only 1 trade per year not 2 trades per year)
* Every other year not every year
* very high annual dues over (2) years

thanks in advance. why i would consider this above ebay auction
 instead of
marriott grande vista two bedroom orlando,Fl Platinium every year  lock off
* every year
*lower annual dues
* two trades per year not 1 trade per year
*two bedroon instead of one bedroom


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 11, 2013)

You would never buy this as a trader. This would be purchased to use or rent out. Custom House only has one bedroom units. 

The place is extremely nice.



1965 said:


> pls help me understand the attraction of a (1) Bedroom marriott platinum
> custom house  every other year
> 
> I would think these are huge negatives
> ...


----------



## Quadmaniac (Mar 11, 2013)

1965 said:


> pls help me understand the attraction of a (1) Bedroom marriott platinum
> custom house  every other year
> 
> I would think these are huge negatives
> ...



Yes you have it dead on. It would be an inefficient trader. Most who buy this would be for their use rather than trading. This would be another one that it would be cheaper to trade into it than own it, but of course it is a matter of what comes available for exchange.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 11, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> Yes you have it dead on. It would be an inefficient trader. Most who buy this would be for their use rather than trading. This would be another one that it would be cheaper to trade into it than own it, but of course it is a matter of what comes available for exchange.



I'm not sure this is true, yes it is only one bdrm but I believe it officially trades as a 2BDRM through II. I haven't tried to trade but that is my understanding. I would imagine it would have a higher trade value than a 2BDRM Grande Vista.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Mar 11, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm not sure this is true, yes it is only one bdrm but I believe it officially trades as a 2BDRM through II. I haven't tried to trade but that is my understanding. I would imagine it would have a higher trade value than a 2BDRM Grande Vista.



Unless it can be confirmed, we are guessing. From the surface it is what it is, 1 br. The bigger issue is being able to lock it off to get some economical trades. 

As in the studio thread, many people have gotten great trades using their lockoffs, including me. I think the need for higher trading power or larger size is way overblown as I don't seem to be having any issue with getting high demand trades in Hawaii with my lowly studios and 1 br. Instead of going on an assumption, why not buy 2 br GV with a lower MF and lock it off ? There is no question that it is a 2 br then, you can lock it off or trade it as a 2br if you really need to. You have more options for a lower price.

Don't get me wrong, I think Custom House is beautiful property and hope to visit some day, but it is not the most efficient trader.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Let me call Interval to see how my CH would trade - 1 or 2 bedroom.


I'll get back with the information when I have it.


Never even considered the possiblity of it trading as two. That would be nice.

Thanks !

Stay tuned !


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm fairly certain it officially trades as a 2. I think its written in the by-laws if I'm not mistaken.

As for the other benefits, I'm learning more and more as I use/rent the units.

As an example one of the great benefits is splitting the 7 days into usable/rentable intervals. Many Marriott TSs can split into 4 and 3 day usage periods but the CH can actually be split into 7 day individual or a 2 day and a 5 day or any breakdown I choose.  The only restriction is I only get one Friday and one Saturday and perhaps one Sunday. However another nice facet is midweek days are considered all the same it appears.  

This worked out great when I found 2 renters who both needed Thursday. I had one of course and didn't realized until I asked that I could take a Wednesday and convert to a Thursday. It all worked out great and I was able to complete the rental because of the flexibility of the reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2013)

It is in the II Buyers Guide:



> Marriott Owners of one-bedroom unit Weeks at Marriott’s Aruba Ocean
> Club, *Marriott’s Custom House*, Marriott’s Grande Vista, Marriott’s Kauai
> Beach Club, Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club, and Marriott’s Mountain Valley
> Lodge at Breckenridge are eligible to request two-bedroom units at
> Marriott Resorts that do not have one-bedroom units.



It only trades like a 2BR unit at resorts that only have 2BR or larger units.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 11, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It is in the II Buyers Guide:
> 
> 
> > Marriott Owners of one-bedroom unit Weeks at Marriott’s Aruba Ocean
> ...



Are those resorts the only ones where you could buy an actual 1BR unit, as opposed to buying a 2BR that locks off to a 1BR and studio?  If that's the case there doesn't seem to be anything "special" about how they trade, because can't anybody request for exchange something larger than what they own if they only choose resorts that don't have units as small as what's being deposited?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Are those resorts the only ones where you could buy an actual 1BR unit, as opposed to buying a 2BR that locks off to a 1BR and studio?  If that's the case there doesn't seem to be anything "special" about how they trade, because can't anybody request for exchange something larger than what they own if they only choose resorts that don't have units as small as what's being deposited?



You can't "technically" make a request for a unit that has a larger occupancy than the unit you are giving up. So if I have a 1BR unit with an occupancy limit of 4 people, I can't request a 2BR unit at a resort that only has 2BR units. I can however "trick" the system and make a request for a studio or a 1BR at that resort. Of course if it only has 2BR units, if I match, then I get a 2BR unit. So while technically not possible, it is definitely possible in practice.

So this isn't really anything special, unless II gives them some type of priority or additional trade power over 1BR units at other resorts not listed or the 1BR side of a 2BR unit.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 11, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Are those resorts the only ones where you could buy an actual 1BR unit, as opposed to buying a 2BR that locks off to a 1BR and studio?  If that's the case there doesn't seem to be anything "special" about how they trade, because can't anybody request for exchange something larger than what they own if they only choose resorts that don't have units as small as what's being deposited?



Although it says that they may request a larger unit, I'm guessing that the trading power is actually goosed up to act as if the unit is a 2BR when requesting a property without smaller sized units, as opposed to being a 1BR hoping to pull a 2BR.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> You would never buy this as a trader. This would be purchased to use or rent out. Custom House only has one bedroom units.
> 
> The place is extremely nice.



I would agree, this wouldn't be a unit I would ever buy to trade. It simply is not a good option for trading. Custom House has some unique occupancy rules such as single night reservations that make it attractive for other reasons for those that live in the area.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd agree that CH is a VERY attractive resort for an owner who lives within driving distance of Boston and can take advantage of the unique reservations options, or for an owner who wants to use it as a rental property.  It's a beautiful building that sits in a perfect spot in the city with units that aren't cookie-cutter and have been beautifully decorated - who wouldn't want to be in a position to enjoy all that?

But I also agree that regardless of its desirability as a resort to visit, it doesn't have the factors that usually make for a good exchanger to own.  Units can't be locked off and the MF are among the highest in the whole Marriott portfolio - it's astounding to me that CH's $1275 annual MF for a 1BR are higher than SW's $1255 for a 3BR!  If SW's high MF's combined with its non-lockoff capability decrease its value as a pure exchanger, I can't imagine that CH can be said to be a good one.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 11, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Although it says that they may request a larger unit, I'm guessing that the trading power is actually goosed up to act as if the unit is a 2BR when requesting a property without smaller sized units, as opposed to being a 1BR hoping to pull a 2BR.



Call me the doubting Thomas but, I doubt the trading power is goosed up. I think there is just an override so the request can be made.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 11, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd agree that CH is a VERY attractive resort for an owner who lives within driving distance of Boston and can take advantage of the unique reservations options, or for an owner who wants to use it as a rental property.  It's a beautiful building that sits in a perfect spot in the city with units that aren't cookie-cutter and have been beautifully decorated - who wouldn't want to be in a position to enjoy all that?
> 
> But I also agree that regardless of its desirability as a resort to visit, it doesn't have the factors that usually make for a good exchanger to own.  Units can't be locked off and the MF are among the highest in the whole Marriott portfolio - it's astounding to me that CH's $1275 annual MF for a 1BR are higher than SW's $1255 for a 3BR!  If SW's high MF's combined with its non-lockoff capability decrease its value as a pure exchanger, I can't imagine that CH can be said to be a good one.





  Bingo ! This is me. I live 10 miles due west of the CH. Bought 2 plats on auction and did get the 250k points that were accidentally announced/included with them at the time of the auction. Long story here and many of you are familiar with it. 

  Never thought of the CH's trading power of lack thereof. Just love the place, location and hospitality.

  Also, did you know that as a CH owner, you can rent the rotunda, breakfast room/ bar and I think the observation deck for a wedding or other type event for $1500( less 20% ) for being an owner ? This is for four hours of usage. This is a bargain for the setting and ambience. A real perk if you live around here.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 11, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Bingo ! This is me. I live 10 miles due west of the CH. Bought 2 plats on auction and did get the 250k points that were accidentally announced/included with them at the time of the auction. Long story here and many of you are familiar with it.
> 
> Never thought of the CH's trading power of lack thereof. Just love the place, location and hospitality.
> 
> *Also, did you know that as a CH owner, you can rent the rotunda, breakfast room/ bar and I think the observation deck for a wedding or other type event for $1500( less 20% ) for being an owner ? This is for four hours of usage. This is a bargain for the setting and ambience. A real perk if you live around here.*



WOW!  That's an awesome perk!  With our two kids getting married this year in the Boston area I can really appreciate this benefit.  It's sort of like being a member at a country club, isn't it, to be able to pay the member's rate for private use of the function facilities?  Nice, very nice.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 11, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> WOW!  That's an awesome perk!  With our two kids getting married this year in the Boston area I can really appreciate this benefit.  It's sort of like being a member at a country club, isn't it, to be able to pay the member's rate for private use of the function facilities?  Nice, very nice.



  Sue, if you're interested, I could sponsor you. I'm sure your kids have already selected their respective venues, but if they haven't, I'd be glad to.
Drinks & appetizers on the observation deck, dinner at the tables around the rotunda floor and dancing in the breakfast room !

Late edit: Should I re-marry, this will probably be the place after the Old North Church ceremony...... but then there's the Cape...... hmmm.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 11, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Sue, if you're interested, I could sponsor you. I'm sure your kids have already selected their respective venues, but if they haven't, I'd be glad to.
> Drinks & appetizers on the observation deck, dinner at the tables around the rotunda floor and dancing in the breakfast room !
> 
> Late edit: Should I re-marry, this will probably be the place after the Old North Church ceremony...... but then there's the Cape...... hmmm.



Beags, I don't think there's a more generous TUGger, honestly!  Thanks so much for the offer and believe me, the thought occurred to me before you asked.    But they've both booked their facilities already and are moving right along with all the plans.

I won't object, though, if you want to keep us in the back of your mind to be on the bottom of your guest list if ever your re-marriage plans happen.  It'd be great to take in a shindig at both Old North Church and the Custom House.  :hysterical:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 11, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Beags, I don't think there's a more generous TUGger, honestly!  Thanks so much for the offer and believe me, the thought occurred to me before you asked.    But they've both booked their facilities already and are moving right along with all the plans.
> 
> I won't object, though, if you want to keep us in the back of your mind to be on the bottom of your guest list if ever your re-marriage plans happen.  It'd be great to take in a shindig at both Old North Church and the Custom House.  :hysterical:



  Ha ! Will you be my flower girl ?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 11, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Call me the doubting Thomas but, I doubt the trading power is goosed up. I think there is just an override so the request can be made.



I don't have an II account so I can't test but its interesting what Dioxide45 noted about the II rules because I always remember that the statement by owners who would say it trades like a 2. Now we know its not quite true but not sure what power it may have.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 11, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Call me the doubting Thomas but, I doubt the trading power is goosed up. I think there is just an override so the request can be made.



What kind of override are you talking about? Anyone can use a 1br to put in a request for a property that only has 2brs. Whether the request is successful is another story.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 12, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> What kind of override are you talking about? Anyone can use a 1br to put in a request for a property that only has 2brs. Whether the request is successful is another story.



Technically speaking, you cannot. You can put in a request for a 1BR and then it will pull 2BR's because that is all there is. The override allows you to enter an actual request for a 2BR. 

Does it mean anything? I don't think so. I think they included all the dedicated 1BR resorts in the list. All they are doing is specifying that a request can be made. We all already knew we could do this anyway although we have to dumb down the request. 

I am not convinced the trading power is a 2BR, although there is almost no difference in my experience in instant trading my master vs my 2BR.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 12, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Technically speaking, you cannot. You can put in a request for a 1BR and then it will pull 2BR's because that is all there is. The override allows you to enter an actual request for a 2BR.
> 
> Does it mean anything? I don't think so. I think they included all the dedicated 1BR resorts in the list. All they are doing is specifying that a request can be made. We all already knew we could do this anyway although we have to dumb down the request.
> 
> I am not convinced the trading power is a 2BR, although there is almost no difference in my experience in instant trading my master vs my 2BR.



I wish we had someone who had bought a CH direct from Marriott who could chime in  because my recollection is that the CH did have some special trading power associated with it beyond what dioxide45 found but perhaps it was just salesman speak that I remember. 

What is interesting is the others on the list because while I had always heard of CH's "special" trade value, never had I heard it mentioned for those other resorts.

To be clear I'm not suggesting the CH is a power trader but it does appear to have alittle more value than a LO 1BDRM so that in my book probably makes a plat week a fair trader in II in and of itself.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 12, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am not convinced the trading power is a 2BR, although there is almost no difference in my experience in instant trading my master vs my 2BR.



For which resort are you referring to? I would think there is a big difference between offering a 1 vs 2BDRM.


----------



## klpca (Mar 12, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> For which resort are you referring to? I would think there is a big difference between offering a 1 vs 2BDRM.



You'd think there would be a big difference, but I have had the same experience when trading my Palm Desert unit during instant exchanges. My two bedroom doesn't see a lot more than the master. I would estimate that with a bulk deposit the master will not see 2 or possibly 3 of the larger units. But most of the time there is no difference at all. My studio sees much less, but with patience you can find some real gems.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 12, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> For which resort are you referring to? I would think there is a big difference between offering a 1 vs 2BDRM.



Trading from? The FC properties. Ocean Pointe, Grande Vista, BeachPlace Towers. You name what I would be trading into and I am pretty sure I will give you an identical result for both a 1BR master and the full 2BR. There is rarely, if ever, a difference.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Mar 12, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Trading from? The FC properties. Ocean Pointe, Grande Vista, BeachPlace Towers. You name what I would be trading into and I am pretty sure I will give you an identical result for both a 1BR master and the full 2BR. There is rarely, if ever, a difference.



That's what I seem to see as well and not seeing why some people are insisting on giving up a full 2br for an exchange when a 1 br or studio would do just as well. This is not the case every time, but more times than not thus far.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 12, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> That's what I seem to see as well and not seeing why some people are insisting on giving up a full 2br for an exchange when a 1 br or studio would do just as well. This is not the case every time, but more times than not thus far.



Shhhhhhhhh......


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 12, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> That's what I seem to see as well and not seeing why some people are insisting on giving up a full 2br for an exchange when a 1 br or studio would do just as well. This is not the case every time, but more times than not thus far.



I believe the 2BR plays a strong role on a pending request. The 2BR is going to be put in front of all the 1BR and Studio requests. It makes sense to deposit the entire 2BR if you are not flexible on dates and are trying for a difficult trade. For instant trading it would not make any sense to me.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 12, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Late edit: Should I re-marry, this will probably be the place after the Old North Church ceremony...... but then there's the Cape...... hmmm.



Hi Beags, You absolutely should! So all your TUG friends can come and experience the awesomeness of CH (or Cape Cod...)


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 12, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Hi Beags, You absolutely should! So all your TUG friends can come and experience the awesomeness of CH (or Cape Cod...)



  I'm sensing "road trip" for some Tuggers !


----------



## Sullco2 (Mar 12, 2013)

It sounds to me that a secondary buyer of CH would still have the ability to "break up" the week.  So the primary benefit that one loses by not buying resale through Marriott is the Points conversion????


----------



## Quadmaniac (Mar 12, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I believe the 2BR plays a strong role on a pending request. The 2BR is going to be put in front of all the 1BR and Studio requests. It makes sense to deposit the entire 2BR if you are not flexible on dates and are trying for a difficult trade. For instant trading it would not make any sense to me.



It would makes sense than a 2br would be in front of a 1br and studio, but the question is how much inventory is available. If there is a fair amount, the 2br would get filled first and then the 1 br would also get filled. Most of the time that does happen. 

I have been using 1 br and studios to get some fantastic trades at peak times like spring break and Xmas in Maui at the Marriott. I would think those would be difficult trades on very popular times and I did not need to use a 2br to get them. It is not to say that will be all the time, but the track record has been good.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Mar 12, 2013)

Sullco2 said:


> It sounds to me that a secondary buyer of CH would still have the ability to "break up" the week.  So the primary benefit that one loses by not buying resale through Marriott is the Points conversion????



Yep and losing the right to empty your pockets to the developer


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 12, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> It would makes sense than a 2br would be in front of a 1br and studio, but the question is how much inventory is available. If there is a fair amount, the 2br would get filled first and then the 1 br would also get filled. Most of the time that does happen.
> 
> I have been using 1 br and studios to get some fantastic trades at peak times like spring break and Xmas in Maui at the Marriott. I would think those would be difficult trades on very popular times and I did not need to use a 2br to get them. It is not to say that will be all the time, but the track record has been good.



Another reason to deposit the whole 2BR is if you are placing a pending request at a resort that has less than 2BRs and you need a 2BR. For example, if you want a 2BR for Feb at Ocean Pointe you have to place a pending request since it is never available through instant exchange. You cannot do this with a 1BR or a Studio.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 12, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Are those resorts the only ones where you could buy an actual 1BR unit, as opposed to buying a 2BR that locks off to a 1BR and studio?  If that's the case there doesn't seem to be anything "special" about how they trade, because can't anybody request for exchange something larger than what they own if they only choose resorts that don't have units as small as what's being deposited?


You can also buy a 1BR at Grand Chateau (and maybe others), so the list in II is not every Marriott where they have dedicated 1BRs.  Someone also posted on TUG recently that they bought a 1BR at Ko Olina in the first phase of sales at that resort, although I can  find nothing about 1 BR units in that resort's documentation.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 12, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> You can also buy a 1BR at Grand Chateau (and maybe others), so the list in II is not every Marriott where they have dedicated 1BRs.  Someone also posted on TUG recently that they bought a 1BR at Ko Olina in the first phase of sales at that resort, although I can  find nothing about 1 BR units in that resort's documentation.



Could it be because Chateau was built after the list and in typical II fashion they have not updated it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Another reason to deposit the whole 2BR is if you are placing a pending request at a resort that has less than 2BRs and you need a 2BR. For example, if you want a 2BR for Feb at Ocean Pointe you have to place a pending request since it is never available through instant exchange. You cannot do this with a 1BR or a Studio.



I agree. Comparing trading power of a 1BR and 2BR units when searching instant exchange doesn't mean much. The real difference between the two is important when placing an exchange request. That 2BR will trump the 1BR in almost all cases.


----------



## ccpinternational (Mar 14, 2013)

If I purchase from secondary market, do I still have the ability to break the week to 3/4, 1/6.......  That sounds to me is a great feature!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 14, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> If I purchase from secondary market, do I still have the ability to break the week to 3/4, 1/6.......  That sounds to me is a great feature!



Yes you do.


----------



## ccpinternational (Mar 15, 2013)

I am bidding on this one. What will be the fair value for this EOY unit? $1500-2000?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 15, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> I am bidding on this one. What will be the fair value for this EOY unit? $1500-2000?



That sounds about right, but keep in mind you are eating the 2013 fee for free, so you really have to add that into the price. Selltimeshare.org always does this crap. 

Prices swing all over depending on if there is more than one bidder after it for personal use. Some believe EOY's are worth less than annual, and Marriott values them at 50%. The wrinkle is that some buyers may only want eoy. To someone only wanting eoy, and where there isn't a ton of rental value, the eoy is actually worth more than the annual (to them). If you get two of those bidders, it jacks up the price. This one only has two bidders so far. I do not expect much jumping in at the end because of the closing company's reputation and the $1,257.01 fees added on top of the final bid price

An annual in January went for $3,895 all in. The seller was a high reputation legitimate real estate broker that only collects commission after the sale is completed. This one is already at $2,381.01 all in.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 15, 2013)

At the price now, I don't believe the original listing in this thread is that much of a bargain now, but that's just MHO.


There's another CH on Ebay, an annual one,  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARRIOTTS-C...51244913777?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a7f5d2471   It's one of the 29-30 day listings.


(Found my real glasses):  By Judy Kozlowski  (Timeshareresalepros)

•Week: 39 
•Week Description: Floating
•Unit: 1402 
•Unit Size: 1 Bedroom
•Season: Platinum 
•First Year of Use: 2014
•Usage: Annual 
•Property Type: Deeded
•Maintenance Fees: $1,276
•Real Estate Taxes: $81.03
•Transfer Fee: $120.00


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 15, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That sounds about right, but keep in mind you are eating the 2013 fee for free, so you really have to add that into the price. Selltimeshare.org always does this crap.
> 
> Prices swing all over depending on if there is more than one bidder after it for personal use. Some believe EOY's are worth less than annual, and Marriott values them at 50%. The wrinkle is that some buyers may only want eoy. To someone only wanting eoy, and where there isn't a ton of rental value, the eoy is actually worth more than the annual (to them). If you get two of those bidders, it jacks up the price. This one only has two bidders so far. I do not expect much jumping in at the end because of the closing company's reputation and the $1,257.01 fees added on top of the final bid price
> 
> An annual in January went for $3,895 all in. The seller was a high reputation legitimate real estate broker that only collects commission after the sale is completed. This one is already at $2,381.01 all in.



I think these are well stated points. Some auctions will jump at the end because one or two individuals value it higher and the bidding war happens. Other times there won't be that element and it won't go so high.  

Case in point the one in January went for 3,825 while I bought one in Feb for $$2300 all-in and that was a second chance offer where the winning bidder was $12 higher than my bid.

I do think however that there will be a run at the end as that seems to be the norm with good Marriotts on ebay nowadays. I just lost out on a Marriott Monarch gold week where people came out of the woodwork at the end to place bids.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## jewls (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure if I can even compete with all you very experienced TUGGERS.  You have all taught me a lot though.

I do own 2 weeks at the Custom House.  Approximately 10 years.  Just a reference point for you.  We have used one week to split, spent a 4th of July celebrating in Boston, Mother's Day, Birthday and  girls night out for one of our weeks
Rented it for a political convention...for 3 times my maintenance.
traded into: Royal Carribean, Cancun 3 x"s, Aruba Surf Club (got 5th floor Ocean Front 2 bdrm), Newport Coast 2 bdrm, also received a bonus certificate with that trade, used the bonus for another 2 bdrm for the same week.  We ended taking our 2 21+ yr old son & daughter with 4 friends.  Had 4 bdrms, 4 baths, 2 kitchens, etc., Just went to St. Thomas 1st week in Nov. for a wedding, another 2 bdrm, Going to Ft. Lauderdale again got 2 2bdrm units...bringing friends with us, Rented 4th of July week 2 times, used it for our own use, use dpoints for airline tkts to Italy, Hotel in Rome, stayed 2 different weeks at Wentworth by the sea in New Castle, NH,
My point is, so far we have had amazing trades IMO.  Everyone of them have been 2 bedrooms.  We have received numerous bonus certificates.

Now with the new Marriott program...we are not so sure.  Trades have not been as plentiful as years before.  Our last bonus cert. was basically useless, others were awesome.  Anything within 60 days.  

Unfortunately we bought from Marriott not resale.  Makes me sick to see the prices people are buying them at.  Maintenance is high...it's historical.  Location is amazing.  As an owner Friday nights are owner night.  Living close by you have the ability to go Friday night for drinks.  Awesome on a nice summer night.

IMO it trades well, the new point system...it does not get many points and it is not worth it for us to buy into the new system.  Guess we will see down the road.
Michele


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> I am bidding on this one. What will be the fair value for this EOY unit? $1500-2000?



I would bow out if I were you. Once an active auction is publicized here, it isn't worth bidding on any longer. Simply too much exposure and more interest means you won't get a bargain price. Just look at the interest this thread alone has garnered (64 replies). Wait and watch for a gem that doesn't get posted here. Wait until the hype dies down some and you should get a good/decent deal.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I was tempted to bump this and try and win it because it would go nice with my odd year week but actually got distracted watching the NatGeo channel and missed the end.

I am surprised it didn't have some action at the end but the closing was so high it turned me and I'm sure many others.  I can understand a higher closing perhaps when more money is involved and escrow is then warranted but at that price it should be half that for closing.

Plus with the usage next year 2013 MF which had to already been paid is just another way to make the purchase price higher. For me the true purchase price on this was $1700+ so let's see what the annual goes for that is listed now and compare which is a better deal. My guess is somewhere in the $2200-$2700 range for the annual.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Mar 16, 2013)

*Was watching this*

I was ready to jump in for this but others pointed out the bi-annual usage, MFs, and other built in fees that I overlooked. It's not as good a deal when you factor all of that in.

Thanks tuggers!


----------



## ccpinternational (Mar 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I would bow out if I were you. Once an active auction is publicized here, it isn't worth bidding on any longer. Simply too much exposure and more interest means you won't get a bargain price. Just look at the interest this thread alone has garnered (64 replies). Wait and watch for a gem that doesn't get posted here. Wait until the hype dies down some and you should get a good/decent deal.



I am glad that I was out bid on this auction. I am finalizing another annual usage platinum MCU, the sale price is $2000 plus $600 fees. Thanks for all the information here.


----------



## ccpinternational (Mar 18, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Yes you do.



Is MCU a deeded property or RTU until 2057? 

I just bought a platinum every year at $2000. It says RTU until 2057. 


Thanks


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 18, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> Is MCU a deeded property or RTU until 2057?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



It is RTU until 2057.  That's a very good price for sure.


----------



## ccpinternational (May 1, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> It is RTU until 2057.  That's a very good price for sure.



Joe, help me on this. The unit I purchased in March passed ROFR from Marriott. 

And the closing company asked us to sign and notarize the document called 

"ASSIGNMENT OF TIMESHARE LEASEHOLD INTEREST WITHOUT EXAMINATION OF TITLE"

Is this normal for Custom House? Because I have another RTU Marriott Phuket purchase, and they never asked me this document. 

Michael


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 1, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> Joe, help me on this. The unit I purchased in March passed ROFR from Marriott.
> 
> And the closing company asked us to sign and notarize the document called
> 
> ...


I just signed one as well but that is because I declined title insurance. If that is your intention then you need to sign.


----------



## ccpinternational (Jul 17, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I just signed one as well but that is because I declined title insurance. If that is your intention then you need to sign.



Joe, the Customs House unit just appeared in my account. However, as I asked you before, if the resale unit has the ability to book shorter stays, I can only book for 7days. Do I need to call them to book 1 day or 2days?

I did an online chatting with the agent and I was told that the resale week cannot be split. 

Michael


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 17, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> Joe, the Customs House unit just appeared in my account. However, as I asked you before, if the resale unit has the ability to book shorter stays, I can only book for 7days. Do I need to call them to book 1 day or 2days?
> 
> I did an online chatting with the agent and I was told that the resale week cannot be split.
> 
> Michael



A week is a week. Some, but perhaps not all, Marriott Resorts allow an owner to split a week into a 3 and a 4 night stay. However shorter stays are not permitted for weeks owners. To book shorter stays you need to be a DC points member - either a DC Trust points owner or an enrolled legacy weeks owner.

Even then there are limits on when you can reserve shorter stays - you need to be Premier Plus (13,000+ points) to book a single night stay at 13 months out.

Failing that you can book single nights for cash or MR points if they are available on Marriott.com


----------



## ccpinternational (Jul 17, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> A week is a week. Some, but perhaps not all, Marriott Resorts allow an owner to split a week into a 3 and a 4 night stay. However shorter stays are not permitted for weeks owners. To book shorter




nice to see you here!

According to the custom house owner here, it has a unique occupancy rule that can be reserved for 1 or 2 days only.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 17, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> nice to see you here!
> 
> According to the custom house owner here, it has a unique occupancy rule that can be reserved for 1 or 2 days only.



That's something I did not know - best of luck with the purchase and your bookings.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 17, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> Joe, the Customs House unit just appeared in my account. However, as I asked you before, if the resale unit has the ability to book shorter stays, I can only book for 7days. Do I need to call them to book 1 day or 2days?
> 
> I did an online chatting with the agent and I was told that the resale week cannot be split.
> 
> Michael



I am not sure if you can book Custom House nightly stays online or if you have to call. The occupancy rule applies to all owners, not just direct developer purchasers. Keep in mind however, that there is a fee for nightly stays at Custom House. $$29 per reservation beyond the first I believe. Here is the information from the my-vacatiobclub.com website.



> Daily
> For Marriott's Custom House, you may reserve up to seven one-night stays within the same year during the season you purchased. If requesting to reserve a Friday or Saturday stay, these days must be used in combination and are limited to one weekend stay per usage year.
> 
> Option Fee: $29* for each reservation
> ...


----------



## ccpinternational (Jul 17, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure if you can book Custom House nightly stays online or if you have to call. The occupancy rule applies to all owners, not just direct developer purchasers. Keep in mind however, that there is a fee for nightly stays at Custom House. $$29 per reservation beyond the first I believe. Here is the information from the my-vacatiobclub.com website.



Thanks a lot for that info.  I will call this morning to find out. 

Would you mind to tell me where I can find the policy in my-vacationclub.com. 

I tried to find it, but.....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 17, 2013)

ccpinternational said:


> Thanks a lot for that info.  I will call this morning to find out.
> 
> Would you mind to tell me where I can find the policy in my-vacationclub.com.
> 
> I tried to find it, but.....



On the Main Menu accross the top;

Understand Timeshare*//-->*Getting the Most Out of My Ownership
Booking My Marriott Vacation Club Vacation*//-->*Weeks Owner
Under the Think Through Your Options heading*//-->*Usage Options.
Then under Occupancy Options*//-->*Daily


----------



## ccpinternational (Jul 17, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> On the Main Menu accross the top;
> 
> Understand Timeshare*//-->*Getting the Most Out of My Ownership
> Booking My Marriott Vacation Club Vacation*//-->*Weeks Owner



Just confirmed with them over the phone, that we can book single night stays at Custom House. 

Thanks a lot!
Michael


----------

